# aaaargh! Power cut!



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I had a power cut this morning for 3.5 hours and I'm a bit worried about my filter. I've only just come to the end of cycling for my new tank and I'm worried that it may have knackered my bacteria.

There's no point me testing for a while because I doubt it will show anything up so I will test tonight as I have been doing for the last two weeks and see if it shows anything.

Sorry for waffling. My question is how long can bacteria last in a filter that isn't running? I've heard that it's only two hours and I really don't want to have to start cycling again, especially as this time the tank has a Piranha in it


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

no worries bacteria is living and fine for a long time in a wet filter ....


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Jay, I've done a check tonight and all's as it should be, I'm very relieved.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It will be fine for a couple hours. As long as its submerged it would be fine. Theres probably debris in the filter anyways so over a couple days it would be rotting and feeding the bacteria so a couple hours isnt a problem


----------

